# What can I expect when I make my first application to Social Welfare?



## vincent (29 Dec 2013)

hi all

some advice please.

i was made redundant in dec 2012. i have not claimed any social welfare or signed on ever. 
my reason for this was i became the fulltime carer for my mother who has since sept 2013 entered a nursing home.
i now need to find work or sign on for dole as my reserves are fast dwindling.
my wife is in fulltime employment and i have two school going children.
what can i expect to happen when i go to sign on?

vincent


----------



## Gerry Canning (30 Dec 2013)

Vincent. 
Call to social welfare office and ask for an appointment.
.....................................................................

Be upfront with them that your concern was caring for your Mother not sorting your work/Tax situaton, but that now she is in a nursing home , your funds are low and request your options.

Generally the Social Welfare people are understanding.


----------



## pudds (30 Dec 2013)

You will be assessed for Jobsekers Benefit which is based on your prsi contributions and this can last from 6-9months.

If you don't qualify for JSB you will be asked if you want to claim Job Seekers allowance which is means tested and your wife's income will be taken into account.

You can have the form prefilled in to make it easier for yourself.  http://www.welfare.ie/en/pdf/up1.pdf


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Dec 2013)

You can read up on either of them here.


----------



## vincent (17 Jan 2014)

thank you for your advice.

went in and explained my circumstances, they were very understanding and sort out claim very quickly

vincent


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jan 2014)

Delighted to hear That Social Welfare are understanding , it bears out my knowledge and good experiences when dealing with these easily maligned offices.

The Moral is , be open and they ARE helpful.


----------



## STEINER (17 Jan 2014)

Hi Vincent,

Did you apply for Carer's Allowance from the DSP( Department of Social Protection) during
your period of being your mother's carer?


----------



## ang1170 (17 Jan 2014)

Gerry Canning said:


> Delighted to hear That Social Welfare are understanding , it bears out my knowledge and good experiences when dealing with these easily maligned offices.
> 
> The Moral is , be open and they ARE helpful.


 
 I can second that. I was made redundant suddenly last month, and after some 30 odd years working, had never even contemplated making any sort of social welfare claim.

 I've dealt with several people in the Dept. since then, on the phone and in person, and have found them all to be extremely understanding, helpful and efficient.


----------

